# Simrad GO7 XSE Bildaufbau



## vitlij (9. August 2016)

hi, habe vor einigen tagen ein go7 xse samt totalscangeber geschenkt bekommen. 

leider viel mir auf, dass das gerät nicht so will wie mein altes HDS9 Gen2. 

zum problem:
man kennt es ja, von vielen geräten: sie haken manchmal beim hochfahren ein wenig. datenaufbau, gps aufbau usw. danach läuft immer alles flüssig. 

bei meinem go7 liegt das problem genau dort und bleibt bestehen. 
fahre ich es mit einer 80 oder 200er frequenz, hakt das bild bzw. läuft sehr langsam. der bildaufbau (DER BILDAUFBAU oder bildwiederholungsrate) ist sehr langsam. hat nichts mit ping, scrollgeschwindigkeit zu tun. verändere ich diese, verschwimmen die punkte etc..wie man es eben erwartet. 
an der bildwiederholungsrate ändert sich nichts. 

schalte ich dagegen chirp ein, läuft das wunderbar flüssig ohne probleme #q

wer hat eine idee, bevor ich es einschicke?|rolleyes

achja...das gerät wird auf der rückseite auch gut warm!
kenne das von meinem hds so nicht...ist das normal?


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (10. August 2016)

*AW: Simrad GO7 XSE Bildaufbau*

Hallo, die wenigsten Anwender (mich eingeschlossen) hier werden dieses Gerät ihr eigen nennen, insofern wird es etwas schwierig, Deine Frage zu beantworten.
So auf den ersten Blick hört sich das für mich nach einer falschen Gebersynchronisation an, das würde evtl. auch die Wärementwicklung erklären.
Durchforste doch einmal die Bedienungsanleitung was sie zu diesem Thema sagt, wo im Menü der angeschlossene Geber eingestellt wird. Wenn das Gerät standardmäßig z.B. auf den 83/200Khz Geber läuft, Du aber den All-In-One Geber verwendest, können sich derartige Probleme ergeben.


----------



## vitlij (10. August 2016)

*AW: Simrad GO7 XSE Bildaufbau*

Hi, simrad und lowrance sind von der Software identisch, da aus dem gleichen Haus. Habe mich selber gewundert. 

Mittler habe ich festgestellt,dass die Wärmeentwicklung auch im demomode entsteht.


----------



## Fishmap (16. August 2016)

*AW: Simrad GO7 XSE Bildaufbau*

Hallo, in der Software sind die beide Geräte unterschiedlich, lediglich die innere Hardware ist nahezu identisch. Nun weiß ich nicht was du alles angeschlossen hast, probiere es mal mit Softwreupdaten und dann auf Werkseinstellung setzen, da nach einem Updaten falsche Einstellungen oft mit übernommen werden, hatte das gleiche Problem mit einem HDS Gen 3, 

Gruß R


----------



## vitlij (29. August 2016)

*AW: Simrad GO7 XSE Bildaufbau*

hi, danke für die antwort. bislang kam ein update heraus. prompt nachdem ich den fehler berichtet hatte. 

bis jetzt sind nicht alle fehler weg. 

sobald downscan/sidescan im simulatan modus abgeschaltet wird, hakt das bild wieder fröhlich vor sich hin. 

startet man das system neu, läuft die kiste wieder ganz normal. 

darüberhinaus finktioniert gofree und socialmap ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (30. August 2016)

*AW: Simrad GO7 XSE Bildaufbau*

Ich habe ähnlich schleppende Bildaufbauten mal bei einem Humminbird Helix 5 gesehen, wenn das Plotter Kartenbild gesplittet wurde. Dann ging sogar der Cursor zeitweise weg und man konnte keine Markierung mehr setzen.
Das lag wohl an der eingebauten Hardware, die nicht leistungsstark genug war, um den immensen Rechenaufwand schnell genug durchzuführen.
Vielleicht ist das auch Dein Problem.


----------



## Fishmap (30. August 2016)

*AW: Simrad GO7 XSE Bildaufbau*

@vitlij - social map sollte problemlos funktionieren, folgende Punkte sind dabei besonders zu beachten:
*Gerät mit ID Richtig angelegt? 
*Die Karte vor dem kopeiren auf die SD entpackt?

@heinz_otto- wer kauft schon Humminbird? - Scherz!, aber dazu kann ich leider nichts sagen. 

Gruß R


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (30. August 2016)

*AW: Simrad GO7 XSE Bildaufbau*

Hatte ich auch nicht erwartet, dass Du dazu etwas sagen kannst. War auch nur ein Hinweis, dass unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen und Konstellation die Hardware einfach zu schwach ausgelegt ist. Kann man bei Raymarine und dem Dragenfly pro übrigens auch beobachten.


----------



## vitlij (31. August 2016)

*AW: Simrad GO7 XSE Bildaufbau*

hi, was bei der socialmap zu beachten ist, ist mir geläufig und an meinen vorigen hds geräten bekannt. 

interessant ist, dass die Seriennummer sowie content id eingespeichert sind, damit eben die richtigen parameter für das gerät bereitgestellt werden. 

fazit: es läuft nicht. warum auch immer. 

zum thema hardware: kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass simrad die hardware schwach ausgelegt hat, da alles einwandfrei zu laufen scheint, wenn es eben läuft. geschilderte probleme sind weiter oben genannt und treten eben in anderer form auf. 

selbst ein runter (downgraden) sämtlicher leistungsfressender einstellungen behebt obiges "bildablaufproblem" nicht -.-

wenns nit besser wird, gehts eben retour. schade, weil ich das display schöner finde, als das vom lowrance. 

auf ideen bzw. lösongen hoffe ich dennoch, da ich das gerät nicht weggeben oder eintauschen möchte, da es alle funktionen bietet.


----------



## Fishmap (31. August 2016)

*AW: Simrad GO7 XSE Bildaufbau*

Hast du es wirklich schom mal mit einem Hardreset probiert oder nicht? Gruß R


----------



## vitlij (1. September 2016)

*AW: Simrad GO7 XSE Bildaufbau*

Hi, wie mache ich den?  
Kenne nur den softreset.


----------



## Fishmap (2. September 2016)

*AW: Simrad GO7 XSE Bildaufbau*

Hallo vitlij, 

entweder einfach über das Menu auf Werkseinstellung zurücksetzen( keine Angst, das aktuelle Update bleibt erhalten) oder ausschalten und Scrollknopf + Startknopf gleichzeitig drücken bis das Ding 1 mal piept. Gruß R


----------



## vitlij (8. September 2016)

*AW: Simrad GO7 XSE Bildaufbau*

Hi, Hard Reset geht bei dem Gerät sogar einfacher.  
Immerhin geht socialmap. 

Bin gespannt, wie es sich auf dem Wasser macht.


----------



## vitlij (11. September 2016)

*AW: Simrad GO7 XSE Bildaufbau*

moinsen, 

war gestern wieder auf dem Wasser . 
das gerät nervt mich immer mehr, worauf ich es ausgebaut habe und mein hds wieder montiert habe. 

das teil geht retour!

Probleme sind nach wie vor die gleichen: 

im dualbetrieb mit side/downscan plus normales echobild spinnt das teil. die Geschwindigkeit des bildaufbaus ist eine Katastrophe. video wird bei youtube hochgeladen, um das zu verstehen. 

so kann man doch kein Echolot auf den markt werfen. 

mein erstes hds mit dem lss1 Modul machte dagegen nie Probleme!

von mir gibt es keine kaufempfehlung. 
ich bin gespannt, was simrad mit der retour macht


----------



## Fishmap (11. September 2016)

*AW: Simrad GO7 XSE Bildaufbau*

Das ist schon ominös, hast du Kontakt zu jemanden mit dem gleichen Gerät finden können? Eventuell ist das Gerät tatsächlich schon defekt. 

Gruß R


----------



## vitlij (23. September 2016)

*AW: Simrad GO7 XSE Bildaufbau*

...ich mal wieder. Gerät geht nach dieser Saison zurück. Werde das normale Sono nutzen, da mir das bis jetzt reicht. 

Werde danach berichten, was damit war. 

zu der obigen frage: kenne niemanden, der das gerät hat.


----------



## Wadik (27. September 2016)

*AW: Simrad GO7 XSE Bildaufbau*

Grüß dich Vitlij,

ich bin ebenfalls im besitz dieses Gerätes und bin durch deinen Post auf Facebook bei Schlageter auf der seite auf diesen Thread aufmerksam geworden.
Ich hatte vorher das Elite5, und das Elite ti modell und muss sagen dass das Simrad mit abstand das beste Display hat, und auch so alle Funktionen bei mir einwandfrei laufen.
Ich habe das update direkt über das Gerät ausgeführt.
Lade doch bitte dein genanntes Video hoch.


----------



## vitlij (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Simrad GO7 XSE Bildaufbau*

hi wadik, finde das Gerät nach wie vom Display im Vgl. zu meinem HDS mindestens genauso gut. 

Probleme mit der Technik/Software habe ich gestern soweit gelöst.

*Liste der Lösung:
*
-Alle Funktionen im System ausstellen, die nicht benötigt werden.
- Beim Simultanbetrieb von Structure Scan und Echo wie folgt vorgehen: Echo 83/200 und Structure Frequenz. 
...*wichtig ist, das Chirp vorher ausgemacht wird*, weil sich das Gerät selber *nicht auf die Standardfrequenzen* umstellt. Somit ein Rauschen produziert und zudem echt langsam wird...SEHR langsam wird. 

Werde die Lösung an Simrad/Lowrance senden. 

Habe verdammt lange gebraucht, um das herauszufinden |rolleyes


----------



## vitlij (28. November 2016)

*AW: Simrad GO7 XSE Bildaufbau*

hi @ll |wavey:

Wie vesprochen, wurde mein Echolot eingeschickt. 
Habe seit einer Woche ein Neues zurückerhalten und war bereits auf dem Wasser, um alle Funktionen tu testen. 

Resultat?!
Absolut kein Vergleich mit dem Gerät, was ich hatte!
Laut Navico lag ein Hardware-Problem vor, was so gut wie alle Symptome erklärt. 

Fazit bis jetzt: Es läuft wie ich es von Lowrance Geräten gewohnt bin. Flot, zuverlässig und super Display. 

Das Winterfischen kann also kommen


----------

